# Chloe Mini Marcie or Gucci Disco?



## lvfanaddict

If you were to only keep one, which would you keep?

I have both, but feel like they're a little too similar.
I already have a top handle Marcie (discontinued) in Cashmere gray.

Thanks!


----------



## GemsBerry

Definitely Marcie. leather, craftsmanship, details, cuteness


----------



## skstyle

Disco! It's more versatile whereas the Marcie is just a casual daytime bag IMO and you already have a Marcie style.


----------



## Grande Latte

Haha. You're on a Chloe forum, but I vote for Disco. The Marcie is too casual meanwhile the Disco can be worn from day to night.


----------



## iheart_purses

Definitely Marci! I was always attracted to the soho when I saw pictures online but when I saw it in person it did nothing for me. Marcie I want still, and love it, I think it is much more classic looking. But the soho would maybe be a bit more dressy looking. It depends on your own personal style.


----------



## Ludmilla

I like the Marcie better. I am biased towards round shapes. [emoji3] The disco is too boxy for my liking. Have you decided, yet?


----------



## natdoll

You are in the chloe forum so I would expect the opinions will be slightly biased. But to be honest, I LOVE the disco! I like that it is slightly wider and can fit a full size wallet.


----------



## Rani

Grande Latte said:


> Haha. You're on a Chloe forum, but I vote for Disco. The Marcie is too casual meanwhile the Disco can be worn from day to night.


 +1
I was trying to decide between these two last Summer and I ended up choosing the Gucci Disco in black. I liked both, but preferred the zipper closure on the Gucci Disco and felt that it was more versatile.


----------



## bh4me

I would go for the Marcie. I've looked into the Disco before but it did not do anything for me. I love the simplicity of the Marcie and its shape. I also find it very cute. The Disco is too boxy for me.


----------



## valebocchi

Definetly the disco! I own both (disco in red and marcie in the most wonderful tan) and the disco is way bigger and practical, and i feel as the amazing details of the marcie don't stand out much in this color? I love both and I found my self using more the disco even if it's red


----------



## ChloePanda168

I have the mini Marcie and am considering selling mine because I can't get my Note 5 inside so it's been sitting on the shelf for over 1 year. It sucks. I think the Disco, for this reason, is a better pick and there's added security with the zipper. Marcie is cuter, but Disco is more practical


----------



## purseforum200

Disco!


----------



## babyloove

Mini marcie


----------



## laurie.bhatia1

GemsBerry said:


> Definitely Marcie. leather, craftsmanship, details, cuteness


 amazing!


----------



## makaylas_mommy

The disco is very on trend. The marcie is a definite classic though. You can't go wrong, IMO!


----------



## devuska2009

Definitely Gucci.


----------



## applecidered

The Marcie has a more casual look to it. The Disco is more versatile IMO. Plus I prefer a zip closure over flap.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I prefer the Chloe Mini Marcie solely based on looks.  The Disco bag is very plain to me.  My sister owns one and I have never been wowed by it.  I definitely prefer the Gucci Marmont camera bags to the Disco bag.  But what should really decide for you is what you want to use the bag for.  The Disco bag is larger and will fit more, but is more of a pain to get in and out of.  I can open/close my Chloe Mini Marcie with one hand, but the Disco bag requires to hands (one hand has to hold the bag in place while the other hand pulls the zipper.  Also, if you don't zip the bag up, the Disco bag has a tendency to flip over spilling the contents everywhere.  These are my sisters two biggest complaints about her Disco bag.  I actually have no complaints about my Mini Marcie as I don't carry a long wallet (which will not fit into the Mini Marcie).  It carries what I need it to.  And I don't personally see the Gucci bag as more versatile.  I think both the Mini Marcie and the Disco bag are very casual.  I think the Disco is too casual for a night out on the town, but maybe that it just me.


----------



## gracie05

Thought I would help by showing some of the differences in size and what these bags can hold. I'm totally a small bag gal so I uploaded some comparison shots of a Chloe Mini Marcie, Givenchy Pandora Box mini, Gucci Marmont mini camera bag, Gucci Soho Disco, and Valentino small Glam Lock. 



View attachment 3649062
View attachment 3649075


----------



## gracie05

Here's what they can hold:

First, here's some of the stuff I carry regularly (not all of it at once but it changes based on the size of my bag)




Here's the Soho Disco and what fits:





The wristlet, wallet, small zip pouch, Dior sunglasses case, and gum all fit with the soft sunglasses case and small umbrella on top. 


Mini Marcie:




The wristlet, small zip pouch, and gum fit with just the soft sunglasses case. 

As you can see, the Soho Disco holds a lot more but personally I like the Mini Marcie more because I just love the style!


----------



## All things chic

Marcie because it's way more subtle and a piece I prefer.


----------



## minnie04

Definitely Disco


----------



## squidgee

I've never been a Chloe Marcie fan so I vote Disco. It holds a ton and I like the zip closure better.


----------



## chloehandbags

Personally, I wouldn't go for either.

As I have clutches that hold more than that Marcie and if I'm going to get something with a shoulder strap, I'm going to get something that holds more than a clutch; but, that's just me.

Does it really bother you that the Marcie can't hold as much as the Disco?

If so, you should go for the Disco (even if you don't like it quite as much).

If it doesn't really bother you, go for the Marcie, as it's nicer to look at.


----------



## frenzygoesfancy

I have so many nice handbags but the Soho Disco is probably my favourite. I'd even say it's my best handbag purchase ever!


----------



## gloriousnian

Hi there. I am torn between the Givenchy Pandora box mini(in black) and a Valentino rockstud camera crossbody bag (in beige) to replace my Balenciaga City bag. I am onto mini bags. I do not have a beige bag yet but I am not sure of the quality/wear and tear of a Valentino bag especially in beige. With the Givenchy Pandora box mini, I know how sturdy it will be and I can be carefree with it. However, I already have 2 other black mini bags (Gucci Soho mini chain & a Chloe Faye small). What can you advise me?  Thanks...


----------



## All things chic

gloriousnian said:


> Hi there. I am torn between the Givenchy Pandora box mini(in black) and a Valentino rockstud camera crossbody bag (in beige) to replace my Balenciaga City bag. I am onto mini bags. I do not have a beige bag yet but I am not sure of the quality/wear and tear of a Valentino bag especially in beige. With the Givenchy Pandora box mini, I know how sturdy it will be and I can be carefree with it. However, I already have 2 other black mini bags (Gucci Soho mini chain & a Chloe Faye small). What can you advise me?  Thanks...



I’d go with Givenchy because you can get more use out of it and you’ll be guaranteed no studs will fall out. I also think it’s more of a timeless look.


----------



## gloriousnian

Yay. Thanks for the feedback. I totally agree as the Givenchy mini pandora has a very sleek and chic design. I am really leaning towards it especially with the options for the strap length. I am just trying to convince myself that I should have a nude bag. I sold my Balenciaga as I realized I am not comfortable of having a sensitive leather on my purses. How long have you had your mini pandora box? Do you have any other post with more photos of it?


----------



## All things chic

gloriousnian said:


> Yay. Thanks for the feedback. I totally agree as the Givenchy mini pandora has a very sleek and chic design. I am really leaning towards it especially with the options for the strap length. I am just trying to convince myself that I should have a nude bag. I sold my Balenciaga as I realized I am not comfortable of having a sensitive leather on my purses. How long have you had your mini pandora box? Do you have any other post with more photos of it?



Of course! This is obviously just my personal taste. I don’t have the pandora Box but my very first bag was a nightingale and after so many years it’s still held up. I’m also a big fan of the pandora. Something about the brand makes me drool . My posts and pictures are limited but I will try to get on top of it . Also, I have the Valentino rockstud sandle mules and for some reason have gravitated towards the shoes but not the bag as much.

Let me know which one you decide to get and don’t rush, think about it if you’re not sure.


----------



## Stephanieg218

lvfanaddict said:


> If you were to only keep one, which would you keep?
> 
> I have both, but feel like they're a little too similar.
> I already have a top handle Marcie (discontinued) in Cashmere gray.
> 
> Thanks!


So which one did you decide to keep?


----------



## lvfanaddict

I kept both  
But I’ve been using the disco more.


----------



## sydldn

Love the disco, and if you've already got a Marcie then..


----------



## Ciela

I have both. I feel like the disco fits a lot more! I would have to say disco. Plus, the resale value of the disco is higher.


----------



## SuziQueue

I've got both bags and I think the Disco is more versatile and also it's tons bigger!


----------



## SuziQueue

Totes agree!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I say Marcie. As I’ve gotten older I like more subtle bags. Plus I see the disco and the YSLs all over the place. 
I will say tho- the disco may hold more but I was pleasantly surprised at what my mini Marcie can hold.


----------

